# What camera effect is this?



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can you please tell me what camera effect this is?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't believe that's a "camera" effect, as much as it's a "computer" effect.

It looks like it was done with one of the numerous FRACTAL plugins available for Photoshop, PaintShop Pro, etc.

Dick


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looks like an HDR (High Dynamic Resolution), Processed buy any number of computer software programs. I use Photomatrix

http://www.hdrsoft.com/

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=130


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Definitely HDR. I use Topaz Labs plugin for Lightroom.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

HDR. . .download the app snapseed for your iphone and do the same thing to your mobile pictures.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

My Nikon has a feature called "color sketch" that will make the picture look like it was sketched or painted.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the effect, especially with te right content and I think you have that! 
Looks to me almost like a Norman Rockwell painting.


----------

